# Celsius WG vs. Dallisgrass



## CBStrick (Jun 26, 2019)

Well, had some nutsedge, a couple of various broadleaf weeds, and of worst the scourge of them all, dallisgrass.

Anyone had success with this against dallis grass?

Let's see how the Celsius WG does...


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Nope. In my experience it turns dallisgrass neon yellow at the high rate but it survives in the end. Msma or brush with gly.


----------



## sportsman10 (Feb 25, 2019)

I too saw a big change in color to dallisgrass after a Celcius application. I hade quite a few bunches around the yard so with the color change I was easily able to locate them and completely remove them. Celsius worked for lots of the weeds in my lawn and distressed the ones is couldn't kill so I could see and manually remove them.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

CBStrick said:


> Well, had some nutsedge, a couple of various broadleaf weeds, and of worst the scourge of them all, dallisgrass.
> 
> Anyone had success with this against dallis grass?
> 
> Let's see how the Celsius WG does...


It won't touch your nutsedge either. But it does a good but slow job on lots of other stuff.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Hell no&#128513;. Celsius will do nothing to dallisgrass. Since you have Bermuda use MSMA, Celsius+Revolver, or paint with glyphosate. These are the only things that I found that works.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

It is the Revolver in the mix that is doing something to the Dallisgrass. Revolver is not that strong on general broadleaf weeds, but it works on certain grassy weeds.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

FlaDave said:


> Nope. In my experience it turns dallisgrass neon yellow at the high rate but it survives in the end. Msma or brush with gly.


This ^^^


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

The dallis grass will laugh at your Celcius. Come back with a fat dose of glyphosate and it won't be laughing ever again.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Sometimes you just have to go with the tried and true method. I had some Dallis that finally got the fly paintbrush last year. Never heard from it again.


----------



## CBStrick (Jun 26, 2019)

There's too much to brush. Maybe I just need to go out every week and try to brush different sections. Maybe I'll get it all killed off by winter haha


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

CBStrick said:


> There's too much to brush. Maybe I just need to go out every week and try to brush different sections. Maybe I'll get it all killed off by winter haha


I was in the same exact situation. Everyone kept saying brush with gly, but that would have taken 5 hours and killed half my yard along with it. 
MSMA is safe with Bermuda and absolutely knocked out the Dallis infestation. (about 4 days after application, the Dallis grass was crispy brown) If you dont want to pay the high price for only 2 applications of Target 6, try to get with someone in the marketplace.


----------



## CBStrick (Jun 26, 2019)

lvlikeyv said:


> CBStrick said:
> 
> 
> > There's too much to brush. Maybe I just need to go out every week and try to brush different sections. Maybe I'll get it all killed off by winter haha
> ...


Wife isn't keen on MSMA...


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

CBStrick said:


> Wife isn't keen on MSMA...


Looks like your only sure fire option is glyphosate (will leave yellow spots all over your lawn for several weeks) or pull them up by hand (will take hours given your infestation). A member mentioned Revolver, but the label shows to only suppress Dallisgrass. Celsius will also "suppress" Dallisgrass meaning it will turn it "neon yellow" as another member stated, but it will be right back in a couple of weeks

There's no easy way around it without MSMA.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> Nope. In my experience it turns dallisgrass neon yellow at the high rate but it survives in the end. Msma or brush with gly.


Mine turned yellow too.

What is this "paint method" y'all are referring to?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

lawn789 said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. In my experience it turns dallisgrass neon yellow at the high rate but it survives in the end. Msma or brush with gly.
> ...


Use a paintbrush to coat the leaves with glyphosate for less collateral damage to your lawn.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> lawn789 said:
> 
> 
> > FlaDave said:
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Or you can wait until your bermuda goes dormant when the temperature drops and hit it with glyphosate. There should be a week or two window where the dallisgrass is still alive and kicking.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Sublime said:


> Or you can wait until your bermuda goes dormant when the temperature drops and hit it with glyphosate. There should be a week or two window where the dallisgrass is still alive and kicking.


I've never known this to occur, though I've read the same thing. Normally they go dormant at the same time in DFW because our first frost usually takes it all out. I would also question the effectiveness of the app if the plant is that close to dormancy.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Spammage said:


> Sublime said:
> 
> 
> > Or you can wait until your bermuda goes dormant when the temperature drops and hit it with glyphosate. There should be a week or two window where the dallisgrass is still alive and kicking.
> ...


Thanks for your input. I haven't given it a try yet but I was curious if it varied by region. I've just painted so far this year and it's working well. Hopefully there won't be any left come the first frost.


----------

